

How many people are in space right now? (API) - aaronpk
http://api.open-notify.org/astros/v1/

======
catfish
Why is this at #5 on the list with 9 points? I don't get how something as lame
as this makes it to the first page with 1 comment and 9 points?

~~~
aaronpk
Here is HN's ranking algorithm:

    
    
        (p - 1) / (t + 2)^1.5
    

Source: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=231209>

~~~
shrughes
That's from a long time ago.

------
superprime
just wondering--is there a reason the field name "Craft" is capitalized, but
"name" is not?

